# Victory Archerys new VAP Arrow Shafts



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

A while back I was sent Victory Archery’s new VAP (Victory Armour Piercing) arrows. When I received them I was amazed by the small diameter but stiff spine of the 350 shafts weighing 7.4 grains per inch. The Pat. Pending Penetrator Inserts also raised my curiosity weighing in at 45 grains for the 5/16 and 35 grains for the 9/32 they certainly were a better fit than the standard inserts. Their unique flared design accept filed points and broadheads and are made to open a larger entry hole than the diameter of the arrow shaft making them a hard impacting hunting arrow with greater penetration and also allows them to be pulled out of a target easily making them a great target shooting arrow as well.

I had them cut and glued the inserts in using GoatTuff Impact Glue. The VAP arrows incorporate Victory’s advanced carbon shaft technology and proprietary manufacturing techniques to provide the high degree of strength and straightness that every bowhunter and target archer has come to expect from Victory. 

I set up 5 different Block targets for my tests. I used my standard bow set at 65lbs and hand shot at ranges of 10 and 20 yards. Out of the 5 targets I used the VAP’s penetrated 4 of them as deep as the vanes and always penetrated 2 to 3 times more than any of my other arrows shooting the same field tips. Penetration performance was routinely through and out the other side of the targets. 

My next tests included using the VAP arrows with the new OptiVane II Vanes from Goat Tuff Products and the Lumenok Lighted Nocks made for the VAP arrows from Burt Coyote. Great options for a great arrow. 

In closing you know as well as I that there are a lot of great arrows out there but if you demand an arrow with massive penetration power, strong spine and unquestionable straightness you may want to include Victory Archery’s VAP arrow shafts for consideration.

Review written by: garysfotos.com​


----------



## Maglite (Jan 5, 2008)

I did not realize Burnt Cyotie made a lited f nock. I have hunted last 2 yrs with axis & want to try the vap if there is a lighted nock option.


----------



## apache pilot (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks for the review!


----------



## bowtexan (Oct 26, 2010)

thnx for the review. bought some earlier today and was hoping i could find some comments on them.


----------

